
Adobe Buys Portfolio Powerhouse Behance - tvladeck
http://www.forbes.com/sites/anthonykosner/2012/12/20/adobe-buys-portfolio-powerhouse-behance-in-bid-to-be-the-github-of-design-world/
======
loceng
Wow. Congrats. Adobe has a plan.

